# Back up camera not working



## Jenn0707 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi all. My back up camera in my 2015 cruze went out . Well I think .. I put the car in reverse and the screen switches over but it's all black.







It's been like this for a while. not sure if one thing has to do with the other but I did just have to have the transmission replaced. The camera went out first about a month or two before the transmission decided to blow on me . It worked one time sense . Anybody have any ideas what it could be??? Thanks


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Otherwise, does the radio work?


----------



## Jenn0707 (Dec 20, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Otherwise, does the radio work?


Yep the radio works fine. Just the camera .


----------



## Jenn0707 (Dec 20, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Otherwise, does the radio work?


Yes radio works, display for the radio works. It's weird and annoying... Is there a fuse for the backup camera


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Jenn0707 said:


> Yes radio works, display for the radio works. It's weird and annoying... Is there a fuse for the backup camera


Yes, but if I remember correctly it controls more than just the camera. If the fuse was bad the display wouldn't even work. I've had the entire head unit go out on me before due a fuse blowing. If only the camera is bad it's likely that the camera specifically has failed. You would have to have that diagnosed.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Likely corroded harness.


----------

